# First Time Betta Keeper



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys, just got this betta yesterday.










And here is the 10g he occupies 










I know they like low flow in their environments so the pump in the back is not being used at the moment. (possibly giving it to my brother)

The main question I wanted to ask is, is it possible for my betta to have any other tankmates? If so, what kind? I was thinking about adding 5 ottos, but will not do so unless I get the OK. 

Also, any other advice is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bettas will do fine with ottos, mystery snails, bigger shrimp (like bamboo or amano)... 

They might also be ok with small fish that are fast but gentle-mannered themselves. No danios or guppies. My mother-in-law has 4 white cloud minnows with a betta and they leave each other alone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Just put it this way: no fish with long fins. The betta will nip the other fishes fins if they have long fins as well.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yea, I was considering bringing my white clouds back into this tank. I was also debating harlequin rasboras, but I may just end up sticking with 5-7 ottos and have this gorgeous dragon scale betta as the centerpiece. Hmmmmmm...decisions....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldn't add rasboras or clouds to a tank with a betta. Both can be very fast and nippy. You might notice the betta has chunks missing from its tail if you add them.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I've kept betta's w/rasboras, ottos & white clouds w/the shorts fins and have never had a problem with nipping. They were kept in both a 5 and 10 gallon. As long as you aren't over stocking and you specifically don't have fish with an attitude I think you'll be okay.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like you're doing a good job with care! Here's a report I did on the care of bettas.



Bettas


Betta fish are easy fish to care for. You don't have to have a big aquarium, just a one gallon bowl, which is the 

smallest size recommended. Bettas can live up to five years, but mostly live two to three years in bowls. They 

require food once a day, though it is better that you feed them twice a day. They like varied diets and pellets and 

blood worms should do well. It's better to underfeed then overfeed as bettas will eat too much if given the chance. 

It is best to keep bettas in a 2-5 gallon aquarium with a heater and filter, as bettas like heated water with a gentle 

current. Optimal water temperature is between 72 and 84º F as bettas are tropical fish and like warm water. Water should be clean and warm. Plants 

will help keep aquarium water healthy, but weekly water changes are still needed. Plants are a great addition to any betta tank as bettas like exploring. 

It is recommended to daily take a turky baster and suck out poop and some water at the bottom of the container and replace it with dechlorinated water.

It is best to keep bettas in something bigger like a 2-5 gallon aquarium, with a heater and filter as Bettas like 

heated water with a gentle current. 

The males can't be housed together without a divider, but the females can be kept together in groups of threes 

and fours in a five gallon aquarium. Females like to socialize so it is best to keep them in larger groups. Males and 

females shouldn't be housed together if there's no divider. Bettas can jump and will sometimes jump out of their 

tank and onto the floor or another fish's jar. 

Bettas are smart and beautiful. They can be trained to do tricks like swimming through a hoop or jumping up 

and eating out of your hand. They come in many tail types and colors. Some tail types are Veiltails, Delta Tails, 

Halfmoons, Plakats, Crowntails, Double Tails, Triple Tails, Rose Tails, and mixed tails like Halfmoon Plakat, and 

Crowntail Plakats. Some colors are red, blue, green, yellow, purple, white, pink, brown, black, and mixed colors. 

There are even different color markings such as solid color, butterfly, devil, dragon, cambodian, tuteweiler, marble, 

and more! 

There are betta shows and clubs. One of the clubs is the IBC (International Betta Congress). The IBC puts on 

shows and their forum is a great place for info! A good book for information is Bettas by Marshall E. Ostrow. Bettas 

can be found in most pet stores that carry fish. 

I chose this pet because they are fun and easy too keep


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks alot guys!


----------

